# Teich im Winter ablassen damit Schilf und co. erfriert...?



## Friedel01 (22. Dez. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben wie schon vor einiger Zeit beschrieben in unserem Naturteich ein großes Pflanzenproblem.

In unserem Teich haben sich __ Schilf, Seerosen und eine Art Gras wie verrückt vermehrt.
Jetzt haben wir den Teich abgelsassen um einige Arbeiten daran zu unternehmen.

*Hier jetzt unser Plan:

Wir lassen den Teich über den Winter leer.
Unsere Hoffnung ist dass der Frost und die Minusgrade den ungewollten Pflanzen sehr großen Schaden zufügt.
Vielleicht gehen sie ja auch daran kaputt...?
*
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?

Gruß an alle


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*

Hallo Friedelo1,
also den Plan kannst du getrost vergessen was vermutlich kaput geht sind die Tiere und die Mikrorganismen aber ganz sicher nicht das Schilf und ich denke das Gras auch nicht.
lG Angelika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*

Hi Friedel

das einzigste was von den Pflanzen im trockengefallenen Teich auch stärkeren Frost nicht überleben wird wären Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen (und eventuell Pflanzen aus wärmeren Regionen wie z.B __ Hechtkraut im Teich). Seerosen-/Teichrosenrhizome sind nach dem durchfrieren und wieder auftauen Matsch. Rhizome vom Schilf, Wasserschwaden oder __ Rohrglanzgras überleben auch so den Winter problemlos, da hilft nur die mechanische Entfernung (oder ein Herbizid im Sommer)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*



Friedel01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben wie schon vor einiger Zeit beschrieben in unserem Naturteich ein großes Pflanzenproblem.



Was für eine Abdichtung hast du in deinem Teich ?

Naturteich kann auch ein Erdloch mit Frichwasserzufluss aus den nahen Bach sein....dann würde ich einen Minibagger vorschlagen.

Bei Folienabdeckung ist wohl Muskelkraft angesagt. Frost ist keine Lösung. Da kannst du es eher noch mit ertränken versuchen.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*

Hallo Friedel,
mit Deiner Methode "Wasserentzug" wirst Du eher die empfindlicheren Pflanzen treffen . Schau mal bei Werner -> Nymphaion vorbei, der hat eine Pflanzenliste und Winterhärten dazu. Was diese ominösen Zahlen bedeuten, findest Du im I-net.
Dir wird wohl nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben, als zu roden.


----------



## Friedel01 (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*

Hallo zusammen,

den Schilf haben wir ja schon im Herbst bei einer Wathosenaktion gerupft.
Unsere Befürchtung ist aber dass dieser wieder kommt weil einige Wurzeln sind ja noch im Schlamm.

Wir sind halt auch noch am Überlegen wie wir die mittlerweile an machen Stellen 30 cm Schlamm weg bekommen.

Die einfachaste Lösung wäre ja mit einem Bagger aber das ist auf Grund der Lage so einfach machbar.

Eine andere Lösung wäre noch eine leistungsstarke Wasserpumpe (ala Feuerwehr). Damit kann man nach und nach den Schlamm in den Albauf spülen. 
Das haben wir auch schon probiert,  dauert zwar lange geht aber doch ganz gut. Vielelicht bekommt man ja dadurch auch die lästigen Pflanzen mit Wurzel gelöst und entfernt......

Ist halt alles nicht so einfach wenn der Naurteich weit ab von Schuss ist.

Gruß


----------



## troll20 (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was für eine Abdichtung hast du in deinem Teich ?



Moin Totto, schau mal hier da ist sein Teich 

@ Friedel, geht nicht mal ein Mini- Bagger?

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich im Winter ablassen damit  Schilf und co. erfriert...?*

Bei Frost mit einem 8 to Gummikettenbagger oder Kleiner, erst die Hälfte des Wassers ablassen dann auf Frost warten und los. 
Minibagger (1,6-1,8 to) kostet ca. 100 Euro am Tag + Diesel. Die Größe kann man noch mit Anhänger fahren. Haben natürlich nicht so einen langen Arm. 

Mit Baggerfahrer bist du natürlich schneller, geübter Baggerfahrer ist bestimmt 4 x so schnell wie du. Nur da musst du den Baggerfahrer auch bezahlen. Egal, das Ergebnis wird besser sein. 

Dein Spass aber geringer


----------

